# Kernel config?grub

## booyaa

Question:  When booting to the Live CD for a Gentoo install, the spashscreen and input interface is a real nice graphic.  When booting into my environment, I am at an ugly text screen and I can only do KDE in 640X480.  Looks like my kernel needs reconfigured.  To do this do I need to emerge gentoo-sources again?  I have tried recompiling, but it seems to boot to the same one each time.

After my last recompilation, I ran this:

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel-version> 

And pointed grub.conf to the new /boot/<kernel-version>

Wen booting it says file not found

What am I doing wrong?

----------

## voodoodoc

 *booyaa wrote:*   

> Question:  When booting to the Live CD for a Gentoo install, the spashscreen and input interface is a real nice graphic.  When booting into my environment, I am at an ugly text screen and I can only do KDE in 640X480. 
> 
> 

 

Take a look at frame buffering thats probably what your after, for the console stuff.  As far as KDE goes, do you have other modes set in your xorg.conf file?  What is the default?  Perhaps you have a refresh rate set too high and its falling back to the lower resolution.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Looks like my kernel needs reconfigured.  To do this do I need to emerge gentoo-sources again?  I have tried recompiling, but it seems to boot to the same one each time.
> 
> 

 

To reconfigure the kernel?  No don't emerge it again.  Just make menuconfig or edit .config directly (stick with make menuconfig I'd say).  Doubt its your kernel giving you trouble with KDE resolution thats probably and xorg.conf issue.  Frame buffering is a kernel issue though.  Suggest do some googling on frame buffering and try some different settings in your xorg.conf file.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> After my last recompilation, I ran this:
> 
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel-version> 
> ...

 

Double check for typo's in your grub.conf file.  [/quote]

----------

## booyaa

Thanks vood for the swifness...  Here is my config:

BOOYAA boot # ls

2.6.15-gentoo-r1    initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1  grub           kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

BOOYAA boot # tail /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3

I dont think thats a typo in grub cause it points to my newly compiled kernel.  

Could this have anything to do with symlink?

----------

## Pse

If you're trying to get an splashimage during boot, I'd encourage you to go through http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gensplash.

On the other hand, you probably cannot go higher than 640x480 due to bad settings in xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf).

You could post the info in that file, along with the model of your monitor and graphics card.

You may also want to go through

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

if you have an nVidia or ATI card.Last edited by Pse on Sun Mar 05, 2006 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## booyaa

I have the splashscreen OK..  Here is my  Xorg.cfg

BOOYAA boot # nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

        Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

  GNU nano 1.3.7                            File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf                                                                

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

        Identifier   "My Monitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 57.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     4

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes    "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

ALSO 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)

00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

01:07.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:07.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 10)

My monitor is an LCD dell flat panel model 1703FPS

----------

## Pse

There are three evident problems in your xorg.conf.

1) The Horizontal and Vertical Sync ranges are wrong.

According to this link: http://www.etech4sale.com/hardware/partinfo-id-148386.html the right values for your display are:

Horizontal scan range 31 kHz to 80 kHz

Vertical scan range 56 Hz to 76 Hz

So your xorg.conf should read:

```
Identifier "My Monitor" 

HorizSync 31 - 80

VertRefresh 56 - 76

EndSection
```

Change that.

2) The driver you're using for your video card is suboptimal (you're using the standard VGA driver, which has some limitations).

```
Section "Device" 

Identifier "Card0" 

Driver "vga" 

EndSection 
```

You should install ATI's propietary driver, or, if you want to stay open-source, you could try xorg's r200/300 driver.

If you want ATI's driver, go to the ATI-HOWTO and follow the instructions: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

If you want the open-source driver, you'll probably be better off getting the latest Xorg (6.9 or 7.0). The included driver works great with your card, and gives you better 2D acceleration than ATI's propietary driver.

[EDIT] I just noticed this:

3) Your Screen section is wrong:

```
Section "Screen" 

Identifier "Screen0" 

Device "Card0" 

Monitor "My Monitor" 

DefaultDepth 4 

SubSection "Display" 

Viewport 0 0 

Depth 4 

Modes "640x480" 

EndSubSection 

EndSection 
```

Should be something like:

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

Just copy and paste that. It should probably work.

----------

## voodoodoc

 *Pse wrote:*   

> There are three evident problems in your xorg.conf.
> 
> 1) The Horizontal and Vertical Sync ranges are wrong.
> 
> According to this link: http://www.etech4sale.com/hardware/partinfo-id-148386.html the right values for your display are:
> ...

 

His original settings are fine for this.  As long as vert rate is lower it will work, just might be kind of flickery.  Eitherway this is still pretty low.  Anything below 75Hz to me is unusable (on CRT).  Although he's using an LCD so its going to run at 60Hz anyway, which is fine for an LCD.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) The driver you're using for your video card is suboptimal (you're using the standard VGA driver, which has some limitations).
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get best results with ATI"s closed source driver.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Screen"
> 
> ...

 

Recommend not trying 1280x1024 until things are working.  This is a hard resolution for to drive sometimes and a problem due to the high resolution setting could mask other problems.  Its best to start conservative then when things are working try to go higher

----------

## booyaa

I tried that, but It said no drivers are available.  I also tried downloading them and recompiling.  I guess thats where my issue is.  My initial system was set up with genkernel.  I then recompiled with the make menuconfig and then ran the cp command from /arch/i386/xxx to /boot/new kernel.  All seemed cool then I pointed grub to my new version at /boot/new kernel and it said file not found.

Could this be a symlink issue?

----------

## Pse

 *voodoodoc wrote:*   

>  *Pse wrote:*   There are three evident problems in your xorg.conf.
> 
> 1) The Horizontal and Vertical Sync ranges are wrong.
> 
> According to this link: http://www.etech4sale.com/hardware/partinfo-id-148386.html the right values for your display are:
> ...

 

Still, if his Horizontal Scan Range is not the right one, he'll not get higher resolutions, that's why he has to set them right. And vertical sync is not so important in an LCD panel, such as the one he has, but I still recommend setting it as the manuacturer intended.

 *booyaa wrote:*   

> I tried that, but It said no drivers are available. I also tried downloading them and recompiling. I guess thats where my issue is. My initial system was set up with genkernel. I then recompiled with the make menuconfig and then ran the cp command from /arch/i386/xxx to /boot/new kernel. All seemed cool then I pointed grub to my new version at /boot/new kernel and it said file not found. 
> 
> Could this be a symlink issue?

 

You do not have to recompile your kernel to install ATI's drivers, but "/usr/src/linux" *HAS* to point to the location of your current kernel's sources (it's a symlink).

Also, when you compile a new kernel, the only thing you have to copy to /boot is the kernel image, usually located in "/usr/src/[KERNEL VERSION]/arch/i386/boot/" and named "bzImage". You can rename it anything you want and copy it to /boot. Then you have to point GRUB to it:

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.15-nitro2 root=/dev/xxx

```

Also, you have to issue "make modules_install" after you finish recompiling your new kernel. This obviously applies if you're *not* using genkernel. Check Gentoo's Handbook.

Booyaa, if your /usr/src/linux symlink is right, and you follow the intructions in ATI's HOWTO from the Wiki, your screen should work fine. I've noticed that there is an onboard adapter in your system, so you may need to point ATI's driver to the right PCI ID, but that'll be after you solve your current problems.

----------

## booyaa

Cool I pretty much follow you every step of the way here.  But my symlink points to my genkernel.  How do I repoint it to my newly named recompiled kernel?

Dude I really appreciate all this help guys.  When I get up to speed maybe I can lend a helping hand too.  Im just a retarded Cisco pro - I can help with networking.. hahaha

----------

## Pse

To create links (hard or soft) you can use "ln". Type "man ln" in a console and you'll get all the info you need.

To point /usr/src/linux to your new kernel, you may just do as follows:

```
ln -s /usr/src/[CURRENT_KERNEL_DIR] /usr/src/linux
```

The "-s" parameter tells "ln" it should create a soft link (symlink), which is what we want here.

To get the name of your current kernel, you may type:

```
uname -a
```

In fact, you could automate the process doing this:

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux
```

Which will create a symlink in /usr/src/linux to the currently running kernel's sources (provided it's a linux kernel).Last edited by Pse on Mon Mar 06, 2006 7:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## booyaa

Thanks man.. I am gonna try that tomorrow.  I really appreciate it

----------

## booyaa

Ok I went to my /usr/src/linux directory and ran 

  #make menuconfig

I then went through the graphical screens and recompiled my kernel.  I then issued this command:

  #cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.15-gentoo-r1

I then changed my grub file to this:

 default 0

 timeout 30

 splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splsh.xpm.gz

 title=Gentoo Linux

 root (hd0,0)

 kernel /boot/2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3

 NOW when I reboot GRUB tells me file not found.. what gives?

 Its weird cause in my old grub.conf for genkernel I had this:

  kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

  initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

 this one says root=/dev/ram0

 Should I change my grub to this?

----------

## booyaa

OK I got KDE working in multiple modes.  I ran through the installing ATI stuff and it worked.

Now I cant for the life of me get gensplash and fbsplash up and running.  Every grub.conf I see had initrd pointing to a splash image.  When I do this - point it to anything other than the intiramfs file created by genkernel - I get the same error.

I am very seriously HATING the fact I used genkernel.

Why when I go to /usr/src/linux and recompile my kernel and then copy it over, does it not load with me specifying it in genkernel?

Is recompiling a kernel generated with genkernel supported?

I may just rebuild the whole thing.

----------

## Pse

I've no experience using genkernel whatsoever. Most likely, the GRUB error is due to the fact that hd0,0 (/dev/hda1) is mounted in /boot in your linux root filesystem. When GRUB loads and you set the root to hd0,0, you're in fact already inside /boot. GRUB knows nothing about the structure of your linux root filesystem (which is not located in hd0,0), so it doesn't know whether the kernel image is in /boot or /. If, while in Linux, you copy your bzImage to /boot/kernel-xxx, your menu.lst file should most likely look like this:

```
default 0 

 timeout 30 

 splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splsh.xpm.gz 

 

 title=Gentoo Linux 

 root (hd0,0) 

 kernel /2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3
```

Notice how I've deleted "/boot/" from the kernel line. Also, notice how there are 2 root parameters: the first one, "(hd0,0)", tells GRUB where the /boot partition is. It is the first partition of your first harddrive. The second root parameter, "root=/dev/hda3", tells the Linux Kernel where the Linux Root Filesystem is located. When in Linux, your boot partition is mounted inside that filesystem, in it's own directory, "/boot".

[EDIT] I looked in the Handbook, and it seems that Genkernel copies the image to /boot/boot/kernel-xxx. So, if you're manually copying the image, you may need to copy it to /boot/boot/ instead of /boot.

FWIW, if you have used genkernel to initially compile your image, you should stick to it and avoid copying files manually, as there's a chance something goes wrong. There are parameters that tell genkernel whether to recompile everything or just the kernel image, so you may want to just use that: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

----------

